# 19 day old last 3 girls - what will they look like? Thin fur, wavy fur, no fur!



## mcdougal7 (Mar 3, 2013)

These are the last 3 girls. Can anyone tell me what they might look like as adults? 

girl 8














girl 9














girl 10


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

Girl8:dumbo,rex
Girl9:dumbo,rex,blue,hairless(it looks)
Girl10:dumbo,hairless

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdougal7 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks, all. I'm just trying to figure out which ones I will keep. I want all of them!


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

Ur welcome. And me too they r adorable

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

The first one will be a rex but she might loose a bit of her wave, the third one looks like she will be a double rex which means she will loose her hair and get it back in different places about every 2-3 weeks, and the last girl looks like she could be a double rex or a fuzzy hairless but it will be hard to tell until she ge older and does her first molt.

This is my fuzzy hairless a few weeks after I rescued her,she was very unhealthy as you can tell from the look of her skin, but she was going through her first molt. When I first got her she had super thin hair all over like the girl in your second picture







This is what she looks now she grows maybe a fourth of a millimeter of hair every couple of weeks and it is gone in a few days. but she has fuzz on her head and legs.


----------

